# Melo III Mini help



## morras (1/7/16)

Elo all

So I got my melo 3 mini fron the Sirs yesterday with some .6 cell c coils......wanted to see as everyone rave about it.

Installed the celc coil , filled the tank and keft it overnight after giving it a couple of pufs with no power.

Got home after work today , all exited to give it a shot , my tank was almost empty.........I leaked into the bottom air slots , what kind ?

Put a little juice in again after cleaning it up and the flavour is nice , just scared to fill it now , dont want it to wee all over agin.

Did I do something wrong ? Should I close the airflow when I leave it with juice in ?


----------



## Jakey (1/7/16)

morras said:


> Elo all
> 
> So I got my melo 3 mini fron the Sirs yesterday with some .6 cell c coils......wanted to see as everyone rave about it.
> 
> ...


Id also like to know. Same thing happened to me. And the coil is fitted tight


----------



## morras (1/7/16)

@Rob Fisher , any advice for us Grand master ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/16)

The top juice fill cap must have been loose or the coil was not tight enough. If the coil isn't in tight'ish then the juice will certainly leak past the coil and out of the airflow.

I have 3 Melo III Mini's in operation and have not had one single issue.

The new 0.6Ω coils need very little priming and a drop or two of juice into the coil with a couple of pulls (once the tank is filled) without firing should be enough to prime it. As always the first puff should be a blow to make sure vapour is coming out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/16)

3 Melos (1 Mini and 2 4mls) in operation here for 2 months plus. With 0.9 ohm cCell coils. Never a problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have 3 Melo III Mini's in operation and have not had one single issue.



Didn't you have one that leaked and destroyed a Snow Wolf?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Didn't you have one that leaked and destroyed a Snow Wolf?



That was the 4ml version and the issue was I left the top fill cap a little open because I was getting an airlock with the 0.9 coil... the airlock issue seems to have gone with the 0.6 version.

The Mini version is the best flavour and hassle free tank on the planet right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That was the 4ml version and the issue was I left the top fill cap a little open because I was getting an airlock with the 0.9 coil... the airlock issue seems to have gone with the 0.6 version.
> 
> The Mini version is the best flavour and hassle free tank on the planet right now.


Ah ok, now I remember


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/7/16)

I have the 4ml version, not a single leak using a ijust2 rba.


----------



## morras (2/7/16)

I am almost sure both was tight , just double checked and filled again.

Have some of Paulie's Pear in and the flavor is really good , i can also see it wicking , lets hope she doesn't leak again.

WHAT WATTAGE ARE YOU RUNNING THE .6 coils at Rob ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/16)

morras said:


> I am almost sure both was tight , just double checked and filled again.
> 
> Have some of Paulie's Pear in and the flavor is really good , i can also see it wicking , lets hope she doesn't leak again.
> 
> WHAT WATTAGE ARE YOU RUNNING THE .6 coils at Rob ?



@morras I run both my 0.9Ω and 0.6Ω cCells at 30 watts on the dot.


----------



## morras (2/7/16)

Thanks Rob , doesn't the .6 coils say 45w to 70 w on the box ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/16)

morras said:


> Thanks Rob , doesn't the .6 coils say 45w to 70 w on the box ?



It does indeed... but it works just perfectly at 30 watts for me. 

I will boost it up a bit today and see how it goes... stand by let me try it now... still prefer 30 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (2/7/16)

Thanks for the advice , tried it at 30 w and it is good , for me a bit better at 40 - more flavor........maybe just the pear juice ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (2/7/16)

Rob

One more question please.......How do you clean the tank and the coil ?

If you want a flavor change can you dry-burn the coil like with the cerabis or do i just rinse the tank and coil and fill up with new flavor ?

Thanks for all the advice !


----------



## Duffie12 (2/7/16)

morras said:


> Rob
> 
> One more question please.......How do you clean the tank and the coil ?
> 
> ...



I just rinse the tank and fill up, takes a few pulls and the old flavor is gone. Never tried switching from a menthol though so that might linger.


----------



## Spydro (2/7/16)

Have four Melo III Mini's, one III, run .9Ω cCells only in them... have had no leaks/joose dumps or air lock issues in any of them. 

Air locks in tanks appears to be a SA thing. Lots of cCell tanks there suffer from them, while none of those same tanks ever have here. 
Probably a hemispheric anomaly, so beyond your control.


----------



## Duffie12 (2/7/16)

Spydro said:


> Have four Melo III Mini's, one III, run .9Ω cCells only in them... have had no leaks/joose dumps or air lock issues in any of them.
> 
> Air locks in tanks appears to be a SA thing. Lots of cCell tanks there suffer from them, while none of those same tanks ever have here.
> Probably a hemispheric anomaly, so beyond your control.



You know, I was wondering about that possibility, as well as transportation methods, for example maybe causing expansion and contraction and hence dud coils or air locks. But can't see how or why they would come to SA in a different method than originally used to get them to and across USA from China. Unless they are flown here buy go by boat / train to USA?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/16)

morras said:


> Rob
> 
> One more question please.......How do you clean the tank and the coil ?
> 
> ...



@morras I very rarely ever change flavours in a tank... but rinsing the tank in warm water (along with the coil) taken apart and then dried thoroughly works just fine for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/16)

@Rob Fisher sorry if this has already come up. Did you get any airlock issue with the 0.6 CCell? (For the 4ml melo III)


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher sorry if this has already come up. Did you get any airlock issue with the 0.6 CCell? (For the 4ml melo III)



No not so far... the new 0.6Ω coil with the large juice holes seems to be a Chicken Dinner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No not so far... the new 0.6Ω coil with the large juice holes seems to be a Chicken Dinner.


Thanks, at least now the melo III gets to stay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

